# Apache + SM



## jdr (Jul 3, 2009)

I am new to here and somewhat new (6 months) to FreeBSD. I work for a nursing home as an IT guy, really simple job. We have two Microsoft Servers..one is a DC/Exchange Server and the other is a databse for patient records. We had a left over Dell Poweredge 2600 server, that I put FreeBSD on earlier this week...for a couple reasons...one, so I could use/learn FreeBSD in an actual working enviroment, and two so that we could start hosting our own website. I have setup Apache+MySQL+PHP on the freebsd, everything runs fine. A few of the managers have mentioned how "it would be so nice if we could check our email from home." So today while digging around I found Squirrel Mail. I got it setup, everything works great...this is exactly what they need! I could have setup another exchange server and made it the frontend server, but I trust FreeBSD more. 

My question is, are there any extra precautions to securing this setup? All of our servers are currently behind our firewall (SonicWall), and I haven't forwarded any ports yet. 

Anyways, just general advice, recommendations would be great. 
thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm sure you'll find some valuable pointers in here.


----------



## gordon@ (Jul 4, 2009)

The two important things to worry about are authentication and encryption. Be sure that you have SSL setup on the server.

One other thing that I would be sure you have your bases covered and pass it by your legal provider (or get written documentation from your boss saying it's okay) since there is the possibility of having patient records exposed in the event of a breach.


----------

